# I quit my job today...



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

I woke up, was ridiculously tired, sat on the edge of the tub and thought to myself... I should just quit.. So I did. Now I'm jobless, but I'm hoping it won't be for too long. I didn't quit because I am socially anxious - I quit because I hated my job. It was a drag to get out of bed and I felt depressed about it.

I don't know how I feel now. I didn't feel a huge weight lifted off my shoulders or that I made the right choice. I just feel like I made a choice. I told them it wasn't a good fit for me. I mean, I feel better that I quit, but pretty indifferent as well.

That's all. Just felt like putting it out there.. Somewhere.


----------



## TheyWithBurnsMustBeStars (May 17, 2014)

Everyone has that in the morning. Hopefully you don't soon regret it. Good luck.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Not a very smart move i would say, i feel like quitting my job at times as well just because it's always the same routine over and over. I also hope you don't come to regret it.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

i did this last year, it was the smartest move for me, i was not okay, i needed therapy maybe. but i never would do that.

those who tell you it's not a smart move really don't get how bad it can get.

when your suffering empowers over everything else, and you can't even perform at work, whats the point... it happens to a few people.

what's the point they will always judge us anyways.......... its OUR life, and we need to realize this too.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Nah. It's all good. Of course there is a small sense of regret, but it's not terribly overwhelming. I don't think everyone feels like that in the morning either... Not if you really enjoy your job. I'm not about to settle for feeling like crap every day and just come to terms with it.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Justlittleme said:


> i did this last year, it was the smartest move for me, i was not okay, i needed therapy maybe. but i never would do that.
> 
> those who tell you it's not a smart move really don't get how bad it can get.


Thank you. I needed some positivity and support. I'm way too used to the negative response. :squeeze


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

:rub

my mom gave me a lot of **** for it, but when i would sit there and cry she didn't even care, [i was depressed] i wanted to prove to her it's my life.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

Best of luck to you keeks, I hope your next employment will be something you'll enjoy getting up early for, and where people will treat you with respect.

I suggest maybe volunteering for a bit, regain some hope in humanity and hold your head up high again.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Justlittleme said:


> :rub
> 
> my mom gave me a lot of **** for it, but when i would sit there and cry she didn't even care, [i was depressed] i wanted to prove to her it's my life.


My stepdad always tells me that I should have a job before I move and I should have a job before I quit a job and all that crap.. I'm thinking to myself "I don't work that way, I don't care if it's great advice, it's not great advice for me".

I was crying my eyes out last week because I was so depressed about work. It makes me feel hopeless and like an underachiever to stay in a dead end job. I'm not satisfied with mediocre and a simple life.



KimThanh said:


> Best of luck to you keeks, I hope your next employment will be something you'll enjoy getting up early for, and where people will treat you with respect.
> 
> I suggest maybe volunteering for a bit, regain some hope in humanity and hold your head up high again.


Thank you Kim, that's a great idea. I really should volunteer as I've done so much focusing on me - it might be healthier to focus on other people for a while. I'm actually signing up for this program to "Tap into your Potential".. It helps a person to discover their interests and goals.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i don't understand the negative responses on this forum. Oh, wait, sure i do, many people blame it on SA, but actually from what i've seen posted the majority of the time? it's just plain old cowardice.

For someone to come to grips that they aren't happy working at a place, and make a decision? Dude that's *MAGNANIMOUS!!!!*:clap

If you don't like your job, then it's your right to say, so, and find something else.

Leaving a dead-end job is like leaving a dead-end relationship. Yes, you'll have regrets. And oh, yes, you'll have someone beating you over the head saying you're wrong. I've had that too.

If you stay at a job you don't like? Sooner or later management will "pick up on this".. they'll dump you in time, anyway, and find some fresh meat immediately.

There's no such thing as company loyalty, these days. So do what works for you.

these folks saying "you'll regret it", will always live their lives in fear - and regret.

Don't be like them, dude..* LIVE* your life.. that's what it's for.

The majority of people in general are just a bunch of ol' scaredy cats.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, thinkstoomuch101. I appreciate it.. Made me smile! :yes


----------



## Alexandra Marie (Nov 27, 2013)

I've done the same except I was at work and said eff this and walked out. They kept calling me but I never answered , was too scared what they would say.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i don't understand the negative responses on this forum. Oh, wait, sure i do, many people blame it on SA, but actually from what i've seen posted the majority of the time? it's just plain old cowardice.
> 
> For someone to come to grips that they aren't happy working at a place, and make a decision? Dude that's *MAGNANIMOUS!!!!*:clap
> 
> ...


I second this! I was too much a coward to leave my last job when I absolutely hated it with ever fiber of my being. So I half-arsed it big time out of misery and was mercifully let go. There's an old saying, "Keep your own counsel." Good to remember when people seem to oppose what you know is best for you.


----------



## Trident44 (Nov 3, 2013)

I work in a pretty bland office environment doing financial/accounting work. And yeah, getting up in the morning is pretty difficult, as is commuting every day... but I don't know... after only 4 months of working, I'm still incredibly grateful to have a job.

It's my first job post-college, in something I studied in school.. I'm lucky for that. But it didn't come easy. 

I don't think I'll ever, in my life, forget the excruciatingly depressing 10 months I spent after graduating college trying to find a job... It's not even the money that was an issue.. because I don't spend much and my parents cover expenses.. but it was the lack of getting out. Lack of challenge, etc.

The people I work with are generally nice people. Even though I have a lot of time to keep to myself at work, I'm content for now. It's about experience, for me -- not money, and not satisfaction... hopefully that'll come later.


Anyway, obviously your job was bothering you to the point where you had to make the decision to quit. I'm not sure what the job market is like where you live, but hopefully you find another job soon... keep us updated.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

BlueDay said:


> "Keep your own counsel."


I really like that  I've spent too much time looking to others for advice about my own life. I think it can really mess a person up - too many differing opinions.

Trident44, I understand about the depressing time after graduating. It's hard to find a job in my field that is long lasting, also, I don't even know if it's what I want to be doing. I'm confused like that. 

I'm updating my resume tomorrow and going to start looking for another job on Monday. I don't even care if it's in retail again, I just wasn't feeling it at the place I was at.

I feel a bit bad because my last employer helped me get an interview there. I liked my old work though.. and not this one. So I just need to explain that to this employer.

Anyway! I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Arete (May 14, 2011)

I have a huge intolerance for the b.s. that goes on at most workplaces. Overworked, underpaid, nasty/petty/overly-ambitious people. The bad seeds always drown out the majority good seeds. So I've quit so many jobs in my life that I'm probably eligible for some kind of Guinness book record. And yet I found a great job eventually, that I've been at for 10 years. And I still think about quitting, except that I know all the other jobs are much worse! haha. 

My advice for jobs is always the same. You should have no loyalty to them, as they have no loyalty to you. Maybe things used to be different, but that's the way it works now. Don't always quit if you need the money. But definitely try to be assertive. Ask for raises. Work hard to show you can do it, but then work at a pleasant pace. Never work overtime if you don't want to. And never, ever, ever let any individual make your work life a living hell. The minute you find that you have the Sunday blues, or highly stressed out from work, you have two options. First, you can try to give even less fvcks than you already do. Second, you can get out of there. Both options are great!.

And finally, save/save/save, plan/plan/plan for your liberation from work. Once you become more financially secure, the psychological burden of work becomes much less. And then some day, you realize you can work a bit less and maintain the same lifestyle. Or you could be one of the lucky ones that has a passion. The book that changed my life about work is "your money or your life!" I highly recommend it.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I've thought about doing that many times, I would wake up, and just think "**** this job. I don't need this stress in my life, I should just quit!" , but always decide against it because I don't have a back-up plan or a plan B. The thought of quitting and being completely jobless scares me, I'd only do it if I had something else lined up already. Hope you can find a better job that doesn't make you miserable soon.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Arete said:


> So I've quit so many jobs in my life that I'm probably eligible for some kind of Guinness book record. And yet I found a great job eventually, that I've been at for 10 years.


What was the job you found? 10 years sounds like heaven! I haven't been able to make half that at one job.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wouldn't feel to bad about it I've been there, I had a row with my superior and left work for 2 days a while back worst thing they never even called to try and get me back I realised in that time my life is quite empty without work, that depressed me the most, I went back on the third day cause I realised its the wrong way to leave a job cause I might need it as a reference in future but sometimes the whole endevour seems futile


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Arete said:


> The book that changed my life about work is "your money or your life!" I highly recommend it.


Thanks for the recommendation.. Going to see if they have it at the library.

Blue, I have plenty of people who can give me a good reference, thankfully. The only thing I really feel bad about is leaving them without advanced notice. I was only on probation though.. So whether they fired me or quit, they'd be without someone for a while. Plus, they have the same team of people they had when I started - so I don't think it would be so difficult for them to get along without me. Oh, I also feel kind of bad because my old boss talked to them so I could get an interview. I feel bad that it might not look so great on him. It's odd that at some places, things going swimmingly.. and at others.. It's just not a good fit.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

keeks said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.. Going to see if they have it at the library.
> 
> Blue, I have plenty of people who can give me a good reference, thankfully. The only thing I really feel bad about is leaving them without advanced notice. I was only on probation though.. So whether they fired me or quit, they'd be without someone for a while. Plus, they have the same team of people they had when I started - so I don't think it would be so difficult for them to get along without me. Oh, I also feel kind of bad because my old boss talked to them so I could get an interview. I feel bad that it might not look so great on him. It's odd that at some places, things going swimmingly.. and at others.. It's just not a good fit.


Yes thats another reason I went back, my old boss also talked to them to help get me an interview, and was gonna make him look bad, I won't lie the job I'm in would be considered a good job but involves alot of interaction with people which I'm naturally not very good at but I thought would help me become more social, it also involves alot of compulsary overtime which I don't really want or need...I've been there a while now but the whole thing has left me feeling a bit burnt out...I really fancy a quiet job ..


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Yes thats another reason I went back, my old boss also talked to them to help get me an interview, and was gonna make him look bad, I won't lie the job I'm in would be considered a good job but involves alot of interaction with people which I'm naturally not very good at but I thought would help me become more social, it also involves alot of compulsary overtime which I don't really want or need...I've been there a while now but the whole thing has left me feeling a bit burnt out...I really fancy a quiet job ..


I'm going to talk to the general manager when he gets back from vacation and explain the situation.. Hoping he will understand that it is not a reflection of my old boss. In reality, it's more of a reflection of their store.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Props to you, I don't think I could ever quit my job like that, I can hardly even call in sick for work without having a full blown panic attack about it. I hope your next job won't be as bad.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Jesse  ...I was anxious about it.. I cried... But it was fine after I hung up!


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Well f***ing done! I'm proud of you! lifes too short to do something that makes you miserable


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks dude!


----------



## TheyWithBurnsMustBeStars (May 17, 2014)

keeks said:


> Nah. It's all good. Of course there is a small sense of regret, but it's not terribly overwhelming. I don't think everyone feels like that in the morning either... Not if you really enjoy your job. I'm not about to settle for feeling like crap every day and just come to terms with it.


Yeah, but that's the thing though. I doubt that many people "love" their jobs. Why do you think everyone craves vacation time?

But I do get when a job is killing you both mentally and physically and just not worth the pay you're getting.

Regardless, good luck finding another job. Hopefully it sucks a lot less for you.


----------



## branowillis (Aug 9, 2014)

There are many people who are depressed with their jobs and want to quit. But they don't, because for some people it is the only source of income for their family. If they quit they may die of hunger. Consider yourself lucky that you could take that decision and still you won't die of hunger.  God Bless!


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

keeks said:


> I woke up, was ridiculously tired, sat on the edge of the tub and thought to myself... I should just quit.. So I did. Now I'm jobless, but I'm hoping it won't be for too long. I didn't quit because I am socially anxious - I quit because I hated my job. It was a drag to get out of bed and I felt depressed about it.
> 
> I don't know how I feel now. I didn't feel a huge weight lifted off my shoulders or that I made the right choice. I just feel like I made a choice. I told them it wasn't a good fit for me. I mean, I feel better that I quit, but pretty indifferent as well.
> 
> That's all. Just felt like putting it out there.. Somewhere.


Hell yeah! You can do better now!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

keeks said:


> I woke up, was ridiculously tired, sat on the edge of the tub and thought to myself... I should just quit.. So I did. Now I'm jobless, but I'm hoping it won't be for too long. I didn't quit because I am socially anxious - I quit because I hated my job. It was a drag to get out of bed and I felt depressed about it.
> 
> I don't know how I feel now. I didn't feel a huge weight lifted off my shoulders or that I made the right choice. I just feel like I made a choice. I told them it wasn't a good fit for me. I mean, I feel better that I quit, but pretty indifferent as well.
> 
> That's all. Just felt like putting it out there.. Somewhere.


I dunno I think sometimes it better to give like an advance notice before quitng. Then you have a reference to put on your resume.


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

branowillis said:


> There are many people who are depressed with their jobs and want to quit. But they don't, because for some people it is the only source of income for their family. If they quit they may die of hunger. Consider yourself lucky that you could take that decision and still you won't die of hunger.  God Bless!


True, that's humbling. I am lucky to be able to do it.



HenDoggy said:


> I dunno I think sometimes it better to give like an advance notice before quitng. Then you have a reference to put on your resume.


Usually I do give notice, but I was calling in to not be there and I just felt like it was the end anyway - so I'd feel worse to walk in the next day as opposed to just quitting. It would be embarrassing to walk in, is what I'm saying. Heh. :blank


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

keeks said:


> True, that's humbling. I am lucky to be able to do it.
> 
> Usually I do give notice, but I was calling in to not be there and I just felt like it was the end anyway - so I'd feel worse to walk in the next day as opposed to just quitting. It would be embarrassing to walk in, is what I'm saying. Heh. :blank


Yeah totally. Sorry if what I posted earlier sounded snotty, I did the exact same thing in high school when i was working at Micky D. The manager had called me up during the day I called in sick. Granted I never missed a day of work prior to this so I feel like 1 day of being sick wouldn't hurt anyone. I was quite angry. She insisted I had to come in so I just blew her off and never even showed up. I didn't even tell them that I quit lol. I just stopped showing up. It was hell working there.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I quit my job last year too, similar to you. Just started a job not too long ago and I like it better then my old one and I am happy with my decision, so I hope it works out for you too.


----------



## KCfromKC (Oct 19, 2013)

I quit my job last year too, despite everyone telling me I was stupid to do it. I was flat-sharing with complete strangers in an unfamiliar city and was desperately lonely. I quit and moved back home for a while. Now, I'm living on my own (but much closer to home) and doing a job I love. 
Chin up Keeks, it'll work out for you


----------

